
Tech Salary Stagnation: You're underpaid. Why aren't you mad about it? - jeremi23
http://www.theserverside.com/news/thread.tss?thread_id=81424
======
codeonfire
Robert half salary guide says salaries are going up 5-7% year of year, so
someone is wrong about salaries.

------
a3voices
The reason I'm not mad is because on a logarithmic scale, a 10-20% difference
is very small. Wage differences don't affect your lifestyle until you start
moving decimal points.

